# NECK COLLAR



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

[/img]


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

Nice!!! :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## snowbus (Mar 7, 2007)

Congrats - good day!


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

Congrats man!!!!! That's awsome! :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Right on!


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

ONe great lookin bird. I missed a red collar on a blue. needless to say your piture would be better than mine. :******: :******: :******:


----------



## snowslayer (Feb 4, 2008)

Nice bird


----------



## desert setter (Oct 15, 2005)

Great job youngster! Nice looking golden too!


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Good job man! Good looking dog too!


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Congrates on the collar!!


----------



## AWO (Mar 9, 2008)

Awesome, how many f/b's you guys hunting over?


----------



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

thanks guys. We are running around 350 FB.


----------



## pinfeather (Nov 3, 2007)

I am so jealous of your collar!!!!!!!!!!I hope some day i get a wack at one!!!!!!!!nice job on the bird! :beer:


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

Nice going on the collar and good looking dog as well!


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

lucky!!  i hope i can get a collar one of these days


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

You son of a....... that is my red collar! I only shoot the yellow ones for some reason!

Nice work!


----------



## Decoyin Drake (Feb 21, 2006)

beautiful swamp collie. congrats on the collar


----------



## Waterfowlhunter14 (Jul 29, 2008)

Nice lookin band!! Today i scored and neck banded honker...green band i was suprised as hell...thought there would be some leg bands with it but just a green neck band


----------



## WeBfEet (Nov 22, 2008)

was that the only bird you shot that day or you just took picutres of the prize


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I believe on Nov 7th I saw a red neck collar here right by the road. Easyily could have jumped out and popped it but just sat there looking at it thinking how lucky it was!


----------



## possumfoot (Nov 7, 2006)

Waterfowlhunter14 said:


> Nice lookin band!! Today i scored and neck banded honker...green band i was suprised as hell...thought there would be some leg bands with it but just a green neck band


killed a speck like that last season.. still dont know jack about it.


----------



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

WeBfEet said:


> was that the only bird you shot that day or you just took picutres of the prize


No, that was not the only bird we shot that day, but the was the most prized bird we shot, i ended up with 13 birds total, not a bad day at all..


----------



## WeBfEet (Nov 22, 2008)

wow thats crazy. you must got some mojo or something. nice job chaz


----------

